# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Weihnachtsgruß

## gerhard29

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,

aus Oberschwaben an alle die besten und liebsten Wehnachtsgrüsse verbunden mit Optimismus und viel Kraft, auf dass wir uns nicht unterkriegen lassen und den Kampf noch lange bestehen, wenn nicht gar gewinnen!

Gerhard

----------


## Norbert KK

Hallo 
Ich schließe mich dem an und bedanke mich auch nochmals für die Ratschläge,die ich auf diesem Weg bekommen habe.Fohe Weihnacht und einen möglichst gesundes neues Jahr 2011.

Norbert

----------


## Heribert



----------


## dillinger

ums mit John Lennon ((°J°)) zu sagen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNKud3kGkqs

frohes fest, dillinger

----------


## wanderfreund

Frohes Fest in die Runde,

und volle Zustimmung zu Gerhards Worten! Kraft und Optimismus helfen wohl am besten mit allen Situationen fertig zu werden. Im vorigen Jahr haben alle guten Wünsche von Verwandten und Bekannten für ein "Gesundes neues Jahr" nichts geholfen. Ich habe das besch.... Jahr in meinem Leben hinter mir. 2 x auf dem Op-Tisch unter Vollnarkose, 40 x in die Strahlenklinik, 1/2 Jahr mit "Pampers" in der Hose unterwegs und vieler Aktivitäten beraubt, gebe ich nicht auf. Auch mit der Hilfe vieler Beiträge hier im Forum, für die ich allen Beteiligten herzlich danke, ist es mir gelungen, mit der Krankheit klar zu kommen und meinen Optimismus zu behalten. "Nur, wer aufgibt, hat verloren!", wird immer wieder zitiert und ich glaube daran!

Alles Gute für die Zukunft wünscht

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## spertel

Vielen Dank, Gerhard, diese guten Wünsche gebe ich sehr gerne an Dich und alle anderen Betroffenen zurück.

Ich habe mein diesjähriges Weihnachtsgeschenk bereits erhalten, nämlich den aktuellen PSA-Wert, der letztmalig im Januar 2010 gemessen worden ist. 

Wieder nicht nachweisbar, < 0,04 ng/ml !! Ein schöneres Geschenk kann es kaum geben.

Also, bleibt alle schön tapfer, ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein glückliches Jahr 2011 !

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## RolandHO

Lieber Gerhard und alle Anderen,

dieses war mein erstes Jahr mit Euch, mit einer Gemeinschaft, der man nicht freiwillig beitritt, wo man aber sehr froh ist, dass es sie gibt, wenn es soweit ist.

Nach dem ersten Schock nach der Diagnose haben mir viele Beiträge hier im Forum Kraft und Zuversicht gegeben, dass unsere Diagnose nicht das Aus bedeutet, zumindest nicht sofort.

Jetzt kann ich über die Feiertage abschalten und wünsche Euch allen das selbe: Frohes Fest und ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr bei der "Arbeit" an unserem Problem, und ein bißchen Glück braucht man auch.

Bis zum nächsten Jahr
Roland

----------


## premme

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
eigentlich müßte Weihnachten öfter stattfinden.
Es ist die Zeit, in der einige Mitglieder Dank sagen und somit Hilfe / Hoffnung geben können.
Auch für mich war das Jahr nicht leicht, aber nun blicke ich beruhigter in die Zukunft.
In der Hoffnung, das alle Mitglieder ein Frohes Fest verleben, verbleibe ich mit den Besten Wünschen,
Euer Reinhard

----------


## Werner52

Hallo,
die besten Weihnachtsgrüße auch von mir.
Dank an alle,die mir geholfen haben die richtige Endscheidung zu treffen.

Wünsche allen einen Frohes Fest und alles Gute fürs neue Jahr.

Gruß
Werner

----------


## skipper

An alle !!!!
auch von mir die besten Wünsche für 2011. Mögen wir unsere Zuversicht und Hoffnungen nicht verlieren und dabei die Freuden des Lebens nicht vergessen.
Frohe Weihnachten
Skipper

----------


## Isbjørn

Frohe Festtage mit vielen Gedanken an schöne Dinge. Und fürs Neue Jahr nehmt Euch viel vor.

Beste Grüße aus der verschneiten Hauptstadt
Knut

----------


## Andy63

Frohe Festtage und nur die besten Wünsche auch von mir. Für viele von uns geht bald ein verrücktes Jahr zu Ende. Besonders freue ich mich über Spertels gute Nachrichten.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## hartmuth

Ich wünsche

den Forumsbetreibern und 
 allen, die das Forum lebendig erhalten und wertvolle Ratschläge geben, 
frohe Festtage und viel Erfolg und Wohlergehen im neuen Jahr.

Hartmut

----------


## Jürgen

Good`n Abend, leeve Lüüd,
fein, dat man sick wedder süth.
Is doch gar nich so lang her,
as datt kott vör Wiehnacht' wär.
Wenn man mi frogt: ik kanns nich glöb'n,
wo is das letzte Johr blots blev'n?
De Tied löppt fixer as man't will
bit Wiehnachten. Dann ward dat still.
För'n lütten, kotten Oogenblick
föhlt man die Tied nich so.
De Klock hölt an, secht nich mal Tick,
dat Hart wart richtig froh.
Ich wünsche euch und euren Familie ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr 2011. Möge es uns allen nur Gutes und Schönes bringen. Vor allem aber Gesundheit, Glück und Zuversicht.


Im Grunde sind es immer die Verbindungen mit Menschen, die dem Leben seinen Wert geben
Wilhelm von Humboldt


Beste Grüße
Jürgen

----------

